# Nivel de micrófono



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola.
¿Alguien sabe cuál es el nivel de tensión que entrega un micrófono?
Porque tengo una notebook que no tiene entrada de línea pero tiene entrada de mic estéreo y tengo que grabar unas cosas. Pienso atenuar la señal para que no distorsione la entrada.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Microfono dinamico (Bobina movil) 0,5 mV
Piezoelectrico 50 mV
Electret 20 mV
Con atenuacion 20/1 andaras bien.


----------

